# PSA Sprint Discount for Uber drivers



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

FYI, Sprint (and probably the other carriers too) offers a 20% discount off your cell phone bill for Uber drivers. Just go to Sprint.com/verify and upload a recent paystub or other proof of your relationship with Uber and you will get 20% off your cell plan. I just did it this weekend and received the verification today that it was accepted.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I did it with Verizon & saving $15 a month.


----------



## Boots the Cat (Nov 1, 2014)

just tried it...something worked


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> FYI, Sprint (and probably the other carriers too) offers a 20% discount off your cell phone bill for Uber drivers. Just go to Sprint.com/verify and upload a recent paystub or other proof of your relationship with Uber and you will get 20% off your cell plan. I just did it this weekend and received the verification today that it was accepted.


old post but I need the discount lol

that page doesn't give me the option to upload anything
does anybody have any information on how to get this discount for an EXISTING customer? thanks in advance


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> old post but I need the discount lol
> 
> that page doesn't give me the option to upload anything
> does anybody have any information on how to get this discount for an EXISTING customer? thanks in advance


Go into the partner rewards section of the driver app (Inside the Ratings section). Follow the links from there. Otherwise, you can try calling Sprint directly. Their reps should be able to assist you.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> old post but I need the discount lol
> 
> that page doesn't give me the option to upload anything
> does anybody have any information on how to get this discount for an EXISTING customer? thanks in advance


https://mysprint.sprint.com/verify/?ECID=vanity:verify


----------

